# Pak Supermarket



## miss direct (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone in Birmingham go to Pak supermarket? I used to live right by one and shop there all the time. 

They are making a huge one in Washwood Heath.


----------



## mr steev (Jan 29, 2008)

Are they a chain then? 
There's a 'PAK Continental' Asian supermarket by me here in Wolves (I guess it's the same). It's great


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 29, 2008)

They're the ones wot sell oil by the drums and rice by the sack right 

We used to have one when I lived near Harrow I think.


----------



## chio (Jan 29, 2008)

That must be the same as the fantastic PAK Foods in Stoke


----------



## baldrick (Jan 30, 2008)

there isn't one near me, which is a shame 'cos they look fab, frankly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 7, 2008)

chio said:


> That must be the same as the fantastic PAK Foods in Stoke



Indeed. Although I prefer to support Al-Murshid's across the road - it was there first, it's smaller, the veg tends to be fresher, and the women who work behind the till are really chatty - unlike the miserable sods who work the tills at Pak Foods.


----------



## Mogden (Feb 8, 2008)

There's a Pak Foods in Normo here in Derby. I like it there and have heard that there's an even bigger Indian style supermarket a bit further up. I was gonna investigate last week but the heavens opened and it put me off pootling down there.


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 8, 2008)

I go to the one in Cape Hill. They're opening a new one in Cape Hill. So I assume the old one will close.


----------



## miss direct (Mar 9, 2008)

do you live near cape hill? I live by there, when I'm at home.


----------



## Herbsman. (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeh, I live in B**rw**d


----------



## miss direct (Mar 10, 2008)

Bearwood's a bit nicer than the cape..but the cape is good for fruit and veg, and chickens feet.


----------

